# LonWorks



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Are you talking about the LonWorks systems for Cummins generators?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I know there's a lot of it installed, but I take it to be a pretty much dead protocol now. Is there still new LonWorks stuff being installed?


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Yup there's a bunch of buildings in Florida getting special needs shelter generators. So far the 3 generators I've wired have all used LonWorks networked remote annunciators.


----------

